# can't get it to start



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Im working on my '03 honda 250ex. It has been sitting for almost a year. I put in fresh gas, checked the plug, etc. It's getting fire and seems to be getting fuel. It will hit and run for a second but will not stay running. Is it time to rebuild the carb? Any suggestions?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Just pull the carb off and give it a good cleaning first. This ethanol gas nowadays is murder on them. Next time you let it sit up add ethanol treatment to the gas and turn the tank off. Then let it run till all the gas is out of the carbs. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree, clean the carb, as well as the jets and all, make sure the gas tank isnt full of crap too. Maybe a mew spark plug to help out with fire


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, Ill give it a good cleaning later today and see what happens


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Check your fuel lines also. Sometimes old fuel can gunk up inside of them. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i bet your float is hung up that happened to.me awhile back let it sit a few min and it would crank and idle for a few and die


----------

